# Questions regarding setting up a home theater system



## wynnsayz (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm fairly newbie when it comes to home theater and I have some questions that I hope you guys can answer to help me get the most out of my system.

First, background: I just bought a Sony's system HT-SS370 and I'm using a V series Bravia LCD TV. My PS3 is connected to the HT-SS370 via HDMI and the HT-SS370 is connected to the TV via HDMI. 

Because the weirdness of my living room, my rear speakers have an awkward placement, but I'm still looking for ways to fix that.
this is a drawing of my living room 
- x are my speakers and to the right is the wall, and back as well. sofa is near middle.
- the 2 front speakers are higher than my TV and my ear when I sit down, but not all the way up on the ceiling. Just on top of a book shelf.
- I'm guessing its around 15 ft from where I sit to the front panel of the TV and 18-20 ft from the left side of my sofa to the right wall

I do have the calibration microphone but I don't feel like theres much difference between pre and post calibration.

1. When it's on GAME setting while I'm playing Super Street Fighter 4 on PS3, it feels like the rear 2 speakers are pretty faint. 

2. When I watch dvd rips video file through my PS3, all sound fields only have sounds coming from the front except for this sound field (AFS multi or AFD multi) that is 4.1. Is it suppose to be like that?

3. Any tips and tricks that you can share with me to maximize the potential of this system.

Thank you guys...deeply appreciated


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If your AVR has seperate channel adjustments you can go in and crank up your rears to satisfy you that is what i do but i'm not real familiar with Sony so i don't know if that is possible.

The DVD ripping thing is something i stay away from so i'm of no help to you there unfortunatly.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all...Welcome:T

Go here to get your first five post ...so you can attach pictures, links, etc. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/testing/21659-post-padding-thread.html




wynnsayz said:


> I do have the calibration microphone but I don't feel like theres much difference between pre and post calibration...


Did you auto-calibrate or not???

Do you have a SPL meter??? is a good option to manually adjust after auto-calibration.

Some material don't have a lot of effects, so.. surrounds sound is really low or non-existent.

Does youe AVR has the option to use "All channel stereo"???... if that's the case, use it with music and/or games :bigsmile:


----------



## wynnsayz (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.

I do not own a SPL meter and I did auto calibrate. Sadly my AVR doesn't have all channel stereo...but since I'm a noob, this $200 system is decent enough (I guess).

good day to y'all =)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The link to Google Mail in the first post has been deleted. Once you have 5 posts you will be able to upload pictures.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

1. When it's on GAME setting while I'm playing Super Street Fighter 4 on PS3, it feels like the rear 2 speakers are pretty faint.

By GAME setting.. is that an EQ mode? What does it sound like on a normal mode?

2. When I watch dvd rips video file through my PS3, all sound fields only have sounds coming from the front except for this sound field (AFS multi or AFD multi) that is 4.1. Is it suppose to be like that?

What about when you play normal DVDs? It's impossible to know what content dvd rips have for audio codec..


----------

